# newbie worried I bought wrong board



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

missbrooklyn said:


> I bought a whole set up last night and I like it but my friend says its to stiff and I should of bought burton everything. I have only snowboard once. I'm 32 years old 5'8" 144 pounds. I live in new england so its icey. Here is what I got. Rossignol Frenemy Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide


Your friend is a dope. Ride it.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 (your friend is a moron)
There is nothing wrong with Board.
Ride it and enjoy


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

+2.
Keep the board.
Return the friend.


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol he also says I should get at least 156cm the shop says 150. He's been riding for years but I think the only reason he wants me to get burton is cause they just sign him. I dunno


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

missbrooklyn said:


> Lol he also says I should get at least 156cm the shop says 150. He's been riding for years but I think the only reason he wants me to get burton is cause they just sign him. I dunno


Your friend is not acting like a friend. IMO he should have no credibility from this day forward as his opinions are warped and he's not helping you. :finger1:Here's to your unhelpful friend.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> +2.
> Keep the board.
> Return the friend.


+3, friend is a kook, they're a dime a dozen.


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn thanks


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Your friend has issues and is overbearing. He needs to assert his superiority over everyone by saying whatever they have done is wrong. Hopefully he's just a friend or I would start stashing some cash for the attorney.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Is he on commission for everything you buy from burton...???

That is not a friend, that is someone who knows no better, and is trying way too hard...!


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

I dunno you don't think burton better? I like all the features on this board


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Unfriend him now! He's a tool.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

missbrooklyn said:


> I bought a whole set up last night and I like it but my friend says its to stiff and I should of bought burton everything. I have only snowboard once. I'm 32 years old 5'8" 144 pounds. I live in new england so its icey. Here is what I got. Rossignol Frenemy Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide


I was going to ask "why burton everything?" but then I saw your other post. What do you mean by "signed by Burton"? As a rep or sales person? As a rider? In my experiences, the only thing I like from Burton are the bindings - but that's just me. The board you have is just fine and you'll have a blast riding it - the size of it is great as well. Burton is not the end all, be all of snowboards. There are LOTS of great brands out there for gear: Rossignol being one of many. I question why a "friend" would be steering you in such a confusing direction instead of offering you real help and advice. For someone who has been riding for years, he either knows shit about snowboard gear or is just out for his own benefit in some way.

What bindings/boots did you get?


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> Is he on commission for everything you buy from burton...???
> 
> That is not a friend, that is someone who knows no better, and is trying way too hard...!


brand ambasador

bindings
http://www.backcountry.com/images/items/large/ROS/ROS001G/ONECOL.jpg


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

he says its to stiff, i need a softer deck with good side cut and forging nose and tail. doesnt it have it? I like how this as the magne-traction. he says its only got a two rating and i need a 5 :/ maybe when i get better at snowboarding a 5 rating would be better.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok. Please, stop listening to your friend. He clearly does not have your best interests in mind, or he knows very little about how to choose a snowboard. Other members on this forum have told you the same thing. Your review of that board on The Good Ride also confirms what the members on this forum have been telling you. Ride what you have with confidence. Find a new friend.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Please whatever you do, get some proper lessons, do not let this guy teach you...

He is clearly very biased and does not have your best interest at heart, certainly when it comes to equipment...!

As everyone else on here has already said, what you have bought is good for you, do not worry about what he is saying...! Take INDEPENDENT advice on all things like this, just because he can (i don't know if he is any good) snowboard does not make him an expert...!


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'm keeping the board and Sunday I'm paying someone to teach me


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> +2.
> Keep the board.
> Return the friend.




Can't. He's discontinued.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

missbrooklyn said:


> he says its to stiff, i need a softer deck with good side cut and forging nose and tail. doesnt it have it? I like how this as the magne-traction. he says its only got a two rating and i need a 5 :/ maybe when i get better at snowboarding a 5 rating would be better.


What rating system is he talking about? He's full of shit. Glad you're keeping the board. Burton gear is really not the best shit out there. Once again, your deck is great.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Usually the rating system is from 1 to 10 (10 being the most stiff) and a 5 is right in the middle. Check out the review you posted from The Good Ride though. The board is on the lower half of the flex scale! So your friend telling you that the board is too stiff makes absolutely no sense at all! I'm glad that you're going to get lessons from someone else.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Burton everything..... If you want it to break. Rossi makes fine boards for beginners.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I am only the one seeing the irony here. she buys the frenemy and her friend starts giving bad advice and is accused of have alterior motives. Maybe you board has magic powers to reveal frenemies.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

augie said:


> I am only the one seeing the irony here. she buys the frenemy and her friend starts giving bad advice and is accused of have alterior motives. Maybe you board has magic powers to reveal frenemies.


Friends don't let friends go full Burton. :no1:


----------



## missbrooklyn (Nov 18, 2014)

What do you guys use for boards?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:welcome:

You'll find loads of boards of members over here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/147202-2014-2015-snowboard-setup.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/81922-2013-2014-setup-pics.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

missbrooklyn said:


> What do you guys use for boards?


To quote Donutz,.. Boards? We don't need no stinkin' boards! We just rip some bark off a tree & ride it! Boards are for wimps, women & chilren! :hairy:







I'm feeling a bit _trollish_ here,.. anyone else?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

missbrooklyn said:


> What do you guys use for boards?


Most brands have good boards in their range so this question won't help you more than to realise that there is no one top brand.

While I ride Never Summer, I'm considering boards from Lib Tech, Rossignol, Jones, GNU and Nitro for next season.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Boards are for wimps, women & chilren! :hairy:


Not sure what's that supposed to mean, _ol' man_ :dry:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> +3, friend is a kook, they're a dime a dozen.


+4
it's not a stiff board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Not sure what's that supposed to mean, _ol' man_ :dry:


Yeah, chomps, jumping with both feet... :computer3:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Not sure what's that supposed to mean, _ol' man_ :dry:





Donutz said:


> Yeah, chomps, jumping with both feet... :computer3:



Ahh-aHemmm,..!! Donutz? Care to explain to neni what it is I mean,..? Hmnnnnn? :happy: That is before she reads it here?
 http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/152969-snowboard-click-step-snap-vs-strap-6.html#post1937594


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nothing to see here. Move along. Move along.


----------

